

Taking the Law Online: Judge.me’s plan to build the future of legal systems. - zader
http://www.radicalsocialentreps.org/2012/05/taking-the-law-online-judge-mes-plan-to-build-the-future-of-legal-systems/

======
ColinWright
Much discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4015142>

~~~
improvisations
Cool! This is a new interview with the founder though.

~~~
ColinWright
Agreed, it's just that there has already been a great deal of discussion, and
it would be a shame to repeat it all here, wasting time and effort.

~~~
improvisations
Fair enough (:

